# Anyone elses 'bump' gone down? (12 weeks)



## Star7890

From 8 weeks I had a little bump, obviously I know that most of that is bloat but it had a firmness as well... Literally the day I have turned 12 weeks (yesterday) the 'bump' is gone, I can now feel my hip bones again and my stomach is flat (well nearly :blush:) with just a bulge at the bottom which still feels hard, its also as if my love handles have turned to muscle or tensed up because my whole back, sides and tummy feel hard and achey like I've done a workout....

So all you pregnant ladies who have experienced this could you let me know whats going on? Is it that my bloat is slowly turning to bump?! xx Sorry for the essay! :blush:

Emily xxxx

p.s attached photos are one of me at 4 weeks (pre-bloat) and one of me at 10 weeks... Im now looking even smaller than the first pic. yikes x


----------



## maybe11

ERConnell said:


> From 8 weeks I had a little bump, obviously I know that most of that is bloat but it had a firmness as well... Literally the day I have turned 12 weeks (yesterday) the 'bump' is gone, I can now feel my hip bones again and my stomach is flat (well nearly :blush:) with just a bulge at the bottom which still feels hard, its also as if my love handles have turned to muscle or tensed up because my whole back, sides and tummy feel hard and achey like I've done a workout....
> 
> So all you pregnant ladies who have experienced this could you let me know whats going on? Is it that my bloat is slowly turning to bump?! xx Sorry for the essay! :blush:
> 
> Emily xxxx
> 
> p.s attached photos are one of me at 4 weeks (pre-bloat) and one of me at 10 weeks... Im now looking even smaller than the first pic. yikes x

Hi yeah dont worry. The first tri is more bloat than bump. By 12 weeks + your uterus has grown to the size of a grapefruit so the small bump is baby now your bloating has subsided. Your whole abdomen and hips will change shape as everything loosens. The fun is just beginning!


----------



## m_t_rose

Even the firmness at 8 weeks was bloat the uterus starts to rise out of the pelvis at 12 weeks so the hard bump at the bottom is bump not bloat now.


----------



## XxSamBxX

it would of been bloat i looked 8months pregnant sometimes at 8wks esp in the mornings. I didnt start getting a bump until i was around 14/15wks my stomach just felt firmer from 12 wks


----------



## firsttimetry

Phew. I know you guys are further along than me but I'm glad that can happen. I'm already paranoid enough about not feeling pregnant at all, got up today and didn't feel any bloat at all :0(


----------



## MiissMuffet

bloat dissapeering hun :)


----------



## minime11

You'll prob get smaller as you 'de-bloat' then your 'real ' bump will come lol! :D


----------



## pixydust

I think it's quite normal :)


----------



## tilly05

Yes...same here. Was very bloated around 8 weeks, but bloating has now gone on me & a lovely bump is coming....i love it :)

iam 14 weeks tomorrow


----------



## bamboo10

Totally happened to me too!! Yesterday was my first day at 12 weeks and I woke up skinny - almost no bump at all. I checked the scale and had lost 2 lbs...

But then, no BM all day yesterday and today I'm back to feeling bloated with a tiny bump. I'm glad to hear the fluctuations are normal!


----------



## Star7890

Thanks everyone! Happy to be finally getting back to normal without all this bloat and gassiness :/ xx bring on the bump! :)


----------

